# It's Official, NBC HD this Fall



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

NBC just officially announced more Primetime HD this fall:

"In-Laws" starting Tuesday the 24th of September 8-8:30 p.m.; "Hidden Hills Tuesdays 9:30 to 10 p.m.; "Good Morning Miami" Thursday, September 26 from 9:30 to 10:00 p.m.; "American Dreams" on Sunday, September 29th from 8- to 9 p.m.; and "Boomtown" 10 to 11 p.m. the same night.

Source for the info is HDTV Magazine. If you HD owners have not signed up for a sub to this magazine, it is well worth the price of admission: Click here


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now only if my 2 local NBC's affiliates would get off their butt and get their Digital signal online, I would be happy.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott, I guess that means you missed the Olympics broadcast this year. Bummer, it was awesome. Any news on when they go online?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw the Olympics, watched it on a RCA DTC100 receiver.  Yeah for HDnet!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston NBC had the HD Olympic feed.

Looks like CBS still rules the HD scene for now.


----------

